# Frage eines Anfängers, Ajax Script beharkt sich mit anderen JS-Scripten



## pixler (18. Dez 2010)

Schönen guten Tag,

hoffe, ich bin nicht ganz falsch, wenn ich diese Frage hier stelle:

Habe ein Kommentarscript (vorerst) auf einer Testseite eingebaut (Link hier 

T-Shirtdruck und Grafikgestaltung aus Jena

welches sich offenbar mit anderen JS-Scripten nicht verträgt, bzw. reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht aus, dieses zu bereinigen.

Auf dieser Seite sieht man ganz oben ein "stehengebliebenes" Rollo-Script" (so nenne ich's mal 
welches aif der normalen Startseite läuft (siehe hier 

T-Shirtdruck und Grafikgestaltung aus Jena

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Frage an Euch Cracks: Wo kann man ansetzen dieses Problem zu lösen. Ich würde gern dieses Ajax-Kommentarscript verwenden. Gibts da einen Ansatz ?

Zur Info: Hier (manche werden vielleicht die Hände hoch schlagen) diese Scripts verwende ich auf dieser Seite, vielleicht erkennst ein Kenner schon daraus irgednwelche Inkompompatibilitäten...

<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.v1.4.2.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.cycle.all.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/custom.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/cufon-yui.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/liberation_sans.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
	Cufon.replace('h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6', { hover: true });
</script>

<script type='text/javascript' src='js/prototype.js'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/scriptaculous/1/scriptaculous.js'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='js/lightview.js'></script>
<!--[if IE 6]>
<script type='text/javascript' src='js/dd_belated_png.js'></script>
<script>DD_belatedPNG.fix('.ie6fix');</script>

-----------------------------------------------------------

Für Tipps zur Lösung wäre ich sehr dankbar... merci schon mal und ein frohes Fest 

Uwe


----------



## Haave (18. Dez 2010)

Du bist im falschen Forum!

Java ist nicht Javascript.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Dez 2010)

Firebug sagt:

```
$('someid').hide();
```



> $("someid") is null


----------



## pixler (19. Dez 2010)

Erstmal vielen dank, das Du Dich meinem Anliegen kurz widmest:

Kann noch nix rechtes mit anfangen was Du mir schriebst, kenne auch Firebug...  

Hmm, habe auch schon dieses Noconflict script versucht (soll wohl Konflikte zw. jquery und prototype zB. verhindern, auch das war nix.

Kannst Du Deine Notiz noch was ausführen ? Mercy...

Uwe


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2010)

Du versuchst per JQuery auf ein Element zuzugreifen mit der ID "someid". Dieses Element gibts nicht, deswegen der js fehler.


----------



## pixler (19. Dez 2010)

hmm, ich würd' Dich mal bitten Deine Brocken bisschen auszuführen...

Geht das aber nicht am eigentlichen Punkt vorbei: Heisst, sobald ich wie Du im ersten Ost sahst auf die Startseite verweise, T-Shirtdruck und Grafikgestaltung aus Jena

ist die Welt in Ordnung.

Sobald aber ein ein Seite mit diesen beiden eingebundenen JS-Bibliotheken hinzukommen

</div><script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.min.js">
</script><script type="text/javascript" src="js/script.js">

kommt es zu besagtem Konflikt.

Wo setze ich da an ? hast Du einen konkreten Vorschlag ?

Grüße - Uwe


----------

